# Best Detailing Channels on YouTube



## archiebald

Been watching a few like Larry Kinsella but who are you watching?


----------



## Luke M

There's this guy. Tranquility Base Detailing. He's awesome. :lol:
Also AMDetails and White Details.


----------



## moochin

I like watching white details. I like the fact he doesn't hide his products like it's some big secret. Forensic detailing is good as well but he has rubbish music at times lol.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Tranquility Base Detailing and Paul Dolden Details are my favourites. Both give honest reviews and well worth a watch


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Forensic detailing is good but I watched one of his vlogs at work and a colleague threatened to kill me if I watched any more! On the flip side one of my assistants has gotten into detailing through me watching AM Details whilst at work. Alan's personality is suited to that kind of medium and comes across very well.


----------



## Mcpx

Car Cleaning Guru keeping it scouse


----------



## moochin

Mcpx said:


> Car Cleaning Guru keeping it scouse


Did you watch his one with the 80's products lol... it made me laugh, he lasted all of 5minutes with the tcut 😂😂

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## micgos

Forensic Detailing Channel for me. Lot's of information and he's not trying to sell you anything.


----------



## Fireball411

Love car cleaning guru!!


----------



## Jack R

Just been watching white details after seeing the name mentioned on here:thumb:


----------



## Luke M

JR1982 said:


> Just been watching white details after seeing the name mentioned on here:thumb:


Which ones did you watch?


----------



## Jack R

Range Rover and orange bmw


----------



## aslettd

Jp valeting and detailing has been getting better and better with every video, well worth a watch. I could definitely listen to the car cleaning guru's voice all day tho. TBD and white details, and of course forensic detailing


----------



## bigkahunaburger

TBD - Luke has tempted me to buy so many products! Honest opinions that are presented in a really accessible, informative and entertaining way. 
Car Cleaning Guru - awesome videos. He needs to ignore the Wimbledon that have a problem with his dialect. There's. o issue there at all. 
Staffordshire Car Care - Really entertaining and stylish, like when Polished Bliss made videos. 
Foresnsic Detailing - great presentation and content, but videos are possibly too long.


----------



## JamesRS5

White Details for me, I think Jim's personality and utter attention to detail calms my OCD itches. 
He also has a love for tech and must spend many hours editing these vlogs which is appreciated as he does the music, time lapse and footage editing really well. 

One thing that really strikes me after watching his videos is the amount of hours a professional detailer has to dedicate to their business. It's often you hear him say "it's 7pm on Friday evening and I'm back in tomorrow morning". When do you get time for family and friends?


----------



## moochin

What is this TBD?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Tranquility base detailing


----------



## moochin

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pee

:devil:


Welshquattro1 said:


> Tranquility Base Detailing and Paul Dolden Details are my favourites. Both give honest reviews and well worth a watch


Recently watched a couple of Paul dolden videos, I like his honest reviews


----------



## Hamster12

TBD, Paul Dolden Details, White Details, Offset detailing and Joe Huntley detailing videos although he hasn't uploaded in a while.


----------



## RonanF

I like the Forensic Detailing Channel a lot. I like the fact that Jon produces long videos, it allows him to give proper, in-depth and honest reviews. 

White Details is very good too.


----------



## steelghost

Mcpx said:


> Car Cleaning Guru keeping it scouse


Isn't uh, isn't he a Brummy? (or that neck of the woods anyway)


----------



## chummy325

forensic detailing very good and not a bad singer


----------



## jamiepollock643

Jim at White Details started some Vlogs a while back now, im addicted to them. Fantastic work.


----------



## Fireball411

steelghost said:


> Isn't uh, isn't he a Brummy? (or that neck of the woods anyway)


Defo scouse,he is from the Wirral area,it's a softer scouse


----------



## Gafferinc

+1 fireball411, it's scouse for deffo's la


----------



## archiebald

Wow a nice lot of suggestions, thanks all


----------



## markcaughey

Obsessed Garage/Matt Moreman 

I like his videos his dedicated wash bay is the dream and he is currently planning his new garage build which looks like it's going to be incredible should be lots of great content coming up


----------



## Rae1001

My favourite youtube detailers are white details, amdetails and ammonyc. Been watching them all for a while. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

markcaughey said:


> Obsessed Garage/Matt Moreman
> 
> I like his videos his dedicated wash bay is the dream and he is currently planning his new garage build which looks like it's going to be incredible should be lots of great content coming up


He clearly knows his stuff and has lots of great gear, but I wish he didn't look so unhappy on all his videos


----------



## Demetrios72

Tranquility Base Detailing

Paul Doldon

Honest & unbiased :thumb:

Junkman isn't bad either


----------



## markcaughey

steelghost said:


> He clearly knows his stuff and has lots of great gear, but I wish he didn't look so unhappy on all his videos


haha yeah thats him, to be fair he is getting better and to be honest that is partly what i like about his channel there are no airs or graces and there doesn't seem to be the same desperation for subscribers which you seem to be seeing more and more of nowadays on YT


----------



## DavyCookie

Another vote for White Details, the overall chilled vibe from the channel, he hides nothing, explains how his business works and reveals his secrets, understandably, anyone can grab a buffer, but it's how you use it, love the channel.

Subscribed to 3 new channels thanks to this thread haha


----------



## Peter77

Just watched a few of the white details vids. Seems like a cool guy. Enjoyed watching them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK

Auto Fetish Detail is also a great source I like the guy because he explains the rationale for the action that it takes given the issue at hand.


----------



## Dan11

Enjoy watching white details. Watched the orange BMW one earlier and the level of detail and how far he takes every car is something else. It definitely makes you appreciate the work that some people are willing to put in to keep customers happy!


----------



## Deje

Dan11 said:


> Enjoy watching white details. Watched the orange BMW one earlier and the level of detail and how far he takes every car is something else. It definitely makes you appreciate the work that some people are willing to put in to keep customers happy!


Yes, If I lived in UK and when I can not manage it myself, this is the guy!:thumb:


----------



## Sid

A&J said:


> Car cleaning guru is great :thumb
> 
> Im also subscribed to
> - AMMO, Chemical guys, Adams, The rag company, Garry Dean, Autogeek, Autopia car care, Detailers domain, Detailed image, Detail King for some product tutorials
> 
> - Junkman, Forensic detailing, Car cleaning guru, Roshan517, Waxmode, Son1c wax, Ac00rd79, Matt Moreman, Jon Huntley, TheCarCarer, Sweat the details, Auto fetish detail for how to and what to use videos.
> 
> - Ride&shine Detailing, EsotericAutoDetail, VermontAutoDetailing, Dennis Frank, Detailingshop Praha, Maesal, Richard Lin, KDSKeltec TV for detailers works & inspiration.


Which one is the best though, if you had to pick?

I've not thought about YT channels before however after seeing an award symbol on Car Chem Shampoo 1900:1 (Forensic Detailing Channel Silver Award), I researched for this thread. Which followed Cossiecol Pure Shampoo reviews thread.

How many products actually state a detailers awards and recommendations on their sites?


----------



## toysheen

Mcpx said:


> Car Cleaning Guru keeping it scouse


:thumb:


----------



## sphession

CambridgeAutogleam is another good one.

https://www.youtube.com/user/CambridgeAutogleam


----------



## pajd

Havent watched any on Youtube for a long time but I did enjoy AMMO. Not sure if he still makes videos?


----------



## A&J

pajd said:


> Havent watched any on Youtube for a long time but I did enjoy AMMO. Not sure if he still makes videos?


WOW...you really havent watched Youtube in a long time now have you  :lol:


----------



## Dapman

Another vote for "Forensic Detailing" John gives great reviews, advice, product information and makes it fun, interesting and my go to site!
We all need to support these channels because they lots in on them 👍😊
I look forward to his vlogs and find them informative and useful.
Thanks John


----------



## Gussy

My word, just had a look on Friday at White Details as recommended on this thread and it's insane. The presentation, the workshop, the music, the editing, the attention to detail, the cars. Just mesmerising.


----------



## pump

9th Gen Accord is another worth a look has a lot of soap reviews on his channel


----------



## ASRman

Ammo gets my vote


----------



## tosh

AMMO and 83metoo for me 
https://www.youtube.com/user/AMMONYCdotcom
https://www.youtube.com/user/83metoo


----------



## mark-gts

I tend to find myself always watching the vlogs from amdetails and whitedetails! Both have a very similar style in vlogging but always brings me back to watching there channels! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Minimiller

Yes me included love the forensic detailing channel gives me so much inspiration. Gives quality unbiased reviews in my opinion and cracking info on all the items/products he tests and uses! Would definitely love to do a detailing session with that chap quality guy by the looks of it who clearly enjoys what he does with a passion


----------



## Minimiller

is forensic deailign on detailing world Im sure he mentioned it in one of his videos


----------



## 16 sport

I watch car cleaning guru, chemical guys (americans) and am details.

I like how car cleaning guru always starts of with the back end of the car sitting with engine running


----------



## leeandfay

Alan at amdetails, Jim white, larry at ammonyc for me 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheffSean

Junkman, but I've been watching a lot of Garry Dean stuff too, i'll be giving some of the other recommended guys a coat of looking at, lots of time on my hands at the moment, off work with a shoulder injury.

Sean.


----------



## Marky's

For some reason I'm fascinated by Matt Moreman (Obsessed Garage). Some very long, in-depth videos with nice cars, a nice garage and nice surroundings.


----------



## 16 sport

Marky's said:


> For some reason I'm fascinated by Matt Moreman (Obsessed Garage). Some very long, in-depth videos with nice cars, a nice garage and nice surroundings.


Have'nt heard of this one m8, will need to have a look


----------



## Andypatio

Car cleaning guru and white detail get my vote. I'll check some of the other recommendations out from this thread. Really enjoy watching white detail just for the level of detail and honesty.


----------



## pump

jimbo balaam another american lad that worth a look

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCERlrMos2CPLVe8jmZSIPJA?&ab_channel=JimboBalaam


----------



## Slime

I like Junkman 2000, I find his videos amusing as well as informative.


----------



## ibiza55

100% thumbs up for Jim White, his equipment and lighting is out of this world , and attention to detail would be hard to fault, best subscribing on YouTube.


----------



## bigman27

Just found this guy, I honestly can't stop watching


----------



## Soul boy 68

Luke M said:


> There's this guy. Tranquility Base Detailing. He's awesome. :lol:
> Also AMDetails and White Details.


Who is Tranquility base detailing? Never heard of him


----------



## Luke M

Soul boy 68 said:


> Who is Tranquility base detailing? Never heard of him
> 
> View attachment 51035


It's a mystery mate:lol:


----------



## linuxrob

Will keep it a secret Luke.

The Detailing show is coming along very well, and glad sort of local lad Sean has his channel up and running (SC Detailing) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoyIXXeSQSZ9JBlH9x-2GTw

Oh and did i see a bike in the garage?

Rob B


----------



## SidewindeRj

I started with Obsessed Garage (Matt Moreman) and have recently started watching a lot of the Forensic Detailing Channel videos - both very informative!

Must also have a look at the other names mentioned above.


----------



## huxley309

Junkman


----------



## Exotica

Autofetish

https://www.youtube.com/user/autofetishdetail

Matt Moreman (obsessed garage ) is ok but some videos are like watching paint dry.


----------



## Griffy

White Detail ...never miss an episode...when I get a notification that a new video is up I make a cup of tea (or crack open a Desperado) and settle down to be amazed...If I ever purchase (one of) my dream cars then Jim at White Details will be getting a call from me :thumb:

Also, love Matt over at Obsessed Garage with his ocd and Raptor(s)...lets all get ‘dialled in’ lol :detailer:

Forensic Detailing Channel is great for product reviews and comes across well as the ‘average bloke on the street’ sort of presentation :buffer:


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Car Cleaning Guru, Forensic Detailing Channel and Pan The Organiser.


----------



## Exotica

Hotchkiss
DetailingDetectives
Artisan 
Torque Steer

All UK


----------



## PoweredbyJenga

"Forensic Detailing", for non bias, call it out as you see it channel. Very informative and you can learn a lot from John
"Obsessed Garage", cant stand Matt and his "look at me i'm so good and i know everyone". Typical Yankee, night and day difference between Forensic and Obsessed. He does have from time to time some good points but you need to watch an 1h of his LONG vids to pick up 10 seconds of useful info. 
"Apex Detail" i like his quick comparisons on sealants and shampoos etc.. he also calls it like he sees it thought lots of exposure to everyday cars.
"ESOTERIC - Fine Auto Finishing" some good Gyeon product info but again they push their own agenda too much.
"9th Gen Accord" for shampoo comparisons he is the guy to go to. Everyday bloke doing comparisons out of his house. I like that down to earth approach (unlike Obsessed Garage OG). 
"AMMO NYC" - lary is much better then Matt from OG however he is way OCD for my level of experience and access to exotic cars.


----------



## OnTheRob

Exotica said:


> Torque Steer


Dreadful. Makes it up as he goes along. Call him out in the comments and he removes them.


----------



## Demetrios72

Forensic Detailing Channel

Paul Dolden

Car Cleaning Guru


----------



## OnTheRob

Forensic Detailing Channel
Paul Dolden
Car Cleaning Guru
AM Details
White Details
Hotchkiss Performance
Joe Huntley
JP Details
Pan TheOrganizer
Tranquility Base Detailing


----------



## Luke M

OnTheRob said:


> Forensic Detailing Channel
> Paul Dolden
> Car Cleaning Guru
> AM Details
> White Details
> Hotchkiss Performance
> Joe Huntley
> JP Details
> Pan TheOrganizer
> Tranquility Base Detailing


Thanks Rob. That's an esteemed list I'm proud to be in.


----------



## peterdoherty

Sarah -n- tuned https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHSbIfwVuec_BwUrYAqN_qw
Detailing might not be great but easy on the eye


----------



## Johnr32

peterdoherty said:


> Sarah -n- tuned https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHSbIfwVuec_BwUrYAqN_qw
> Detailing might not be great but easy on the eye


omg yes yes!, Its nice to know someone else on here watches her videos! 
I bet her view count/subs will get a huge spike now from guys on here lol


----------



## Deje

Dallas Paint Correction & Auto Detailing


----------



## Soul boy 68

No one watch junkman videos?


----------



## Coupe25

Forensic detailing is pretty good because he only uses UK products.
Long winded though, seems to yap on and on making what should be a 15 minute video, half an hour.


----------



## Luke M

Coupe25 said:


> Forensic detailing is pretty good because he only uses UK products.
> Long winded though, seems to yap on and on making what should be a 15 minute video, half an hour.


Jon is very thorough and an inspiration to people like me. I do have to say however that he doesn't only use UK products. Recent products on the channel. Koch Chemie, Adams, detail factory and so on.


----------



## budgetplan1

Coupe25 said:


> Forensic detailing is pretty good because he only uses UK products.
> Long winded though, seems to yap on and on making what should be a 15 minute video, half an hour.


He's got some nice vids, easily understood no matter experience level.

Guy always looks cold though...


----------



## ShiningWit

peterdoherty said:


> Sarah -n- tuned https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHSbIfwVuec_BwUrYAqN_qw
> Detailing might not be great but easy on the eye


Oh I say. Earmarked that one.:argie:


----------



## RandomlySet

I'm gonna say you should watch my channel... Not much detailing, but there are a few detailing videos (currently working on a stone chip repair one)...

www.youtube.com/randomlyset


----------



## Jason123

Junkman Is wonderful and is a member on here too! Was my inspiration..


----------



## ENEP

Looking for inspiration on rotary polishing. 
Not necessarily how-to or guides but also videos on detailers using rotary. 
Grateful for any tips


----------



## Soul boy 68

Jason123 said:


> Junkman Is wonderful and is a member on here too! Was my inspiration..


Junkman hadn't made a video in ages, and has not been seen on here for ages too, wonder what's happened to him?


----------



## RandomlySet

ENEP said:


> Looking for inspiration on rotary polishing.
> Not necessarily how-to or guides but also videos on detailers using rotary.
> Grateful for any tips


Leave that with me, and I'll see if I can put a few together :thumb:


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Lately I have been watching Car Craft Auto Detailing on YouTube.


----------



## Exotica

So many good ones out there

If you want honest , no BS detailing


----------



## Steveom2

JR1982 said:


> Just been watching white details after seeing the name mentioned on here:thumb:


He so annoying though:lol:


----------



## Carlos Fandango

This guy has some very interesting polishing techniques. Rather hesitant to try them on my own vehicle though.


----------



## SergeLangendoen

Ride & Shine Detailing:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7mVfbtKC9k9POmdEJlpUVw?view_as=subscriber

And AMMO:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYsa8SOy3TkoxI5D17s1u-w


----------



## sm81

Second post after 4 years.


----------



## A&J

SergeLangendoen said:


> Ride & Shine Detailing:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7mVfbtKC9k9POmdEJlpUVw?view_as=subscriber
> 
> [/URL]


Really Serge??? REALLY??? I didnt think a top detailer like yourself needed self promotion


----------



## chongo

Carlos Fandango said:


> This guy has some very interesting polishing techniques. Rather hesitant to try them on my own vehicle though.
> 
> Car Buffing Polishing How To Tips Tutorial ~ Professional ONLY Do NOT Try at Home - YouTube


Love the way he says, God this stuff smells nice.. :lol::lol:

Total respect


----------



## tosh

Coupe25 said:


> Forensic detailing is pretty good because he only uses UK products.
> Long winded though, seems to yap on and on making what should be a 15 minute video, half an hour.


I used to think that, but I just stick him on in the background when washing up/making dinner. He's one of the only people NOT trying to sell something. All. The. Time.

There is a bloke in the US (Jimbo) who has started doing cheap vs. expensive.

https://www.youtube.com/user/jbalaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coldflame90

auto finesse
autoglym
meguiars
ammo
joe Huntley
car cleaning guru
polished bliss


----------



## RandomlySet

Don't forget to check the new Detailing World channel which launches later today

www.youtube.com/detailingworld


----------



## piolim

There are few detailing vloggers that I like, among them are Forensic detailing and chemical guys.


----------



## pump

Best guy on Youtube in my opinion ..... Brian @ Apex Detail
No messing about and honest opinions not like other "sponsored" reviews :lol::wall:


----------



## Alex L

Only one I can handle is Esoteric, I find the Ammo guy waffles on too much and never really seems to get to the point.


----------

